# Hinge size for internal door



## Mike.S (3 Mar 2014)

Just redecorating and taken the dining room door off and notice the hinges are 75mm long but each leaf is only 20mm wide - meaning the screws are only 10mm from the frame edge. On the lounge door (same hinges, probably original 1930s) this has resulted in the wood splitting upwards, in line with the grain. 

Are these the right size (seem more suitable for windows) or should I be replacing with wider hinges? If so, any particular recommendations on type/brand (non-squeak preferred)?


----------



## carlb40 (3 Mar 2014)

That size sounds about right, you may be able to get wider leaf hinges. But i think they keep the 3 and 4 inch hinges pretty much a standard size.


----------



## Woodchips2 (3 Mar 2014)

I use 75mm hinges for internal doors but use three hinges per door so less strain per hinge.

Regards Keith


----------



## Mike.S (4 Mar 2014)

Thanks - I'll stick to the 3" but it does seem wider leaf hinges are available, so I'll fit those (less work than 3 hinges per door).


----------



## nabbers (5 Mar 2014)

It is a problem when using mdf of hardboard faced doors


----------



## blackrodd (5 Mar 2014)

On most 75mm hinge "leaves" the two end screw holes aren't staggered, so if a small pre drilled pilot hole is not used then the splitting frequently occurs, especially on "lipped" internal doors.
Even a bradawl would be a good idea.
Don't ask how many of us still carry a bradawl today, and if it's still shiny from use!
100MM Hinges have bigger leaves so the screw holes are staggered just that little bit more.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Student (5 Mar 2014)

Whilst on the subject of hinges, my brother-in-law has asked me to fit an engineered internal oak door 1981mm x 762 mm (or 6' 6'' by 2' 6'' in old money) which weighs about 45kg i.e. about 100 lbs. I know I'll need three 100 mm (4 in) hinges but do I need to use a ball bearing type of butt hinge or will an ordinary type do? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## caroleb (6 Mar 2014)

Ball bearing type hinges are usually required for fire doors, but that said I tend to use them quite extensively because the movement is so much better. A compromise would be washered (I think thats what they call em) hinges. These have washers between the moving parts of the hinge that allow easier movement and a somewhat tighter hinge.
I use Gurj (again IIRC) hinges for most of the doors I fit. Our doors all weigh in excess of 40kg so we are on the same page.

Wickes do sell BB hinges but they are quite expensive so I tend to price match them which gets me about half price. Their hinges are pretty good too.

So, in short you may not NEED BB hinges, but if you can stretch to them you will feel the difference. If it is an oak door bear in mind that steel and oak don't get on, so go brass, or at least SS. Oh, and if you use BB hinges make sure you fit 'em well or they bleed oil/grease.

HTH

Caz


----------



## hammerman (7 Mar 2014)

(hammer) 
Don't know about Wickes ball bearing hinges but Howdens Joinery sell 3"ball bearing hinges with the right leaf size to suit 35mm thick internal doors they are also made from stainless steel so O.K. for oak, the hinges are good quality but the screws they are supplied with are not the best need to drill pilot holes, especially in hard wood. Not the cheapest but good value for money, and will carry the weight.

Hope this helps.

Sean


----------



## Student (7 Mar 2014)

Caz and Sean

Thanks for your help. I've used Wickes hinges before for non ball bearing hinges and found them to be quite good so may try their brass ball bearing ones. I can't source from Howdens, unfortunately, as I'm not "trade" and I doubt they would go overboard to grant me a trade account just for a couple of pairs of hinges. My brother-in-law in quite taken with the rustic look so may well go for something like this

http://www.fromtheanvil.co.uk/4-heavy-d ... black.html

Thanks again.

Martin


----------



## rafezetter (8 Mar 2014)

I hate to sound like I'm pushing things again, but where I work we sell internal oak veneered (but otherwise solid core) doors and they are heavy, almost fire door heavy. We sell SS ball bearing hinges made for the purpose for about £4 a pair.

I've used them to fit several display doors and they are really good (and I'm not just saying that - I get zero commission! ) if you're interested, PM me and I can give you our phone number to call and I can get some sorted and mailed out to you at trade price, or a bit less as they give us a fair bit of personal judgement on sales.

I would echo getting get better screws though, as though not terrible, and I've used them, I wouldn't rate them to be up to being put in and out more than a few times as they are a tad soft, and aggressive cam out can chew them up.

Edit - Better yet use this link and just buy em!

http://www.kentsdirect.com/home-improve ... ring-hinge

Once again I get nothing from this, and you are free to buy them from wherever you please, but I add the link as I've used them, they are good, nice action and I would honestly have them myself, even without the staff discount I get.


----------



## Student (8 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the offer rz but my brother-in-law is keen on the black hinges from the From the Anvil range as he wants to have a Suffolk latch in the same style..

Martin


----------

